# advice you've gotten from Old Bosses



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

When first got started in building decks the old carpenter I worked for was full of constructive advise, in a rough kind of way. I thought it would be interesting to hear some of that advise that helped shape who you are today. 
One of the first things, my boss Dave, said to me back in the early 80's when I started laboring for him was this " any *$$hole with a paint brush and a bucket can be a painter but to be an artist, it takes a lifetime of commitment to be the best! don't be an *$$hole and pay attention!

Another thing he taught me was this. Every job we did he would stand back and view the job from all different angles. He would site line the rail post up with the corners of the house and neighboring houses. He would site line the rail runners up with window bottoms or any othr horizontal surfaces. One day I told him I had put a level on everything and it was perfect. He only then explained why he did this. He said "it does'nt matter what the level says, If the house is out of plumb or level the customer won't want to hear about their house. It is better to have it look right on the house" and Try explaining a picture of a deck where it doesn't look right on the house to a potential customer. From that day I always make sure the project looks correct even if the level says something different.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

so true on what is aesethically right, in the old building i work in i rarely get out a level,it's more of a straight edge.

i worked there under my original boss and he did an office all level and it looked like crap.i was 20 ish at the time.

when he left i took over and i did it so it looked right and it was so much better in the end. i also learned how to scribe to brick, trim sheetrock etc and it also looked like i had time involved to make it fit every nook and cranny, it really doesn't once ya understand what your trying to do. especially with rock, i can hinge around beams sprinkler pipe like a pro which in the end means less mudding and blocking for fire code imo


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Same here Deckem and FF. Not to mention measure twice, cut once.
Best advice ever was to consider what I was doing and do it right the first time. You won't spend LOTS of time trying do it twice, not to mention cause and effect of something else now being off.

You should have seen us hollering at each other one day when I came to work with a Brand New tape measure. After about the 4th or 5th, of maybe hte 6th. shouting match did we lay tapes alongside each other. The new one was 3/16" off!  I just smashed it and borrowed one from another guy. Got another one the next day.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Very good thread here.

I didn't have a boss tell me this but I more or less watched and learned.

I watched my first employer go from broke to wealthy. All he did was decide to be super organized; He did this based on an efficiency expert he paid to advise him.

As a young apprentice I was taught to just half a$$ throw stuff in the truck and go work. After the efficiency expert was done we went from total disorganization to totally organized. Everything was made into a system from the materials to the process of working....and it was all documented so we had something to follow.

It's amazing how well he did just by doing this and nothing else really changed with the company.

Anyhow, I learned a lot from going through the process and I decided to do the same right away. In construction disorganization can kill a company.

Mike


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> Same here Deckem and FF. Not to mention measure twice, cut once.
> Best advice ever was to consider what I was doing and do it right the first time. You won't spend LOTS of time trying do it twice, not to mention cause and effect of something else now being off.
> 
> You should have seen us hollering at each other one day when I came to work with a Brand New tape measure. After about the 4th or 5th, of maybe hte 6th. shouting match did we lay tapes alongside each other. The new one was 3/16" off!  I just smashed it and borrowed one from another guy. Got another one the next day.


Don't you bring a board strecher to work with you? I always have one in the truck.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

tinner do you measure with the tape by the metal holder? there can be alot of slop try holding it on the one'' mark just remeber to always add the '' back and you will have it made in the shade,

if you are measuring trim instead of bending the tape mark 10'' from one end and meet it from the other and add the numbers together, it will be perfect everytime. it doesn't havetobe 10 just make sure it's an easy number to add, you will have your fraction perfect that way imo


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

"Sometimes you get the Bear, but sometimes the Bear gets you" 
That was my old boss's quote that I always keep in the back of my head cuz ya never know what the hell is gonna happen...
After 10 years, I turned in my notice and told him that I was starting my own company. He wished me well, thanked me for my service and told me that he knew he would lose me sooner or later because he thought I was too good to be just an employee. It was nice to be able to move on, on a good note.


----------



## KEPC (Jan 13, 2010)

_"I don't want a "yes Sir" when you know I am wrong, let me know I am wrong because if you see something that you know is right and don't tell anyone, it makes you look bad and you will have to re do it."_

best advice I was given. 

_"it is your responsibility to tell the client your job"_

This has served me very well because sometimes clients want something that is not feasible or against code and it is my responsibility to tell them they cant have it their way. I have actually packed my bags and left job sites and canceled contracts because clients want something that is illegal, against the manufacturers warranty, or something that goes against my judgment.


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

My Dad was the first boss I had in this line of work and his comment was "Do it right the first time, or don't do it at all". and "Pick that splinter out on your own time" thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Advice from a former Boss...

You are fired. Go Eff yourself and stick that Hammer up your arse.

Still have not figured out how to do so!


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

From a former Boss.


"I get paid for what I know.
But I am only as good as the people who work for me 
and if I pay peanuts I get Monkeys".


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

When I first got into construction professionally, I worked for (& on occasion, still do) for one of the best builders out here. It wasn't so much the advice he gave but how he handled himself. I NEVER saw him lose control of himself or his emotions--he is likely the most level headed person I've ever known. No matter how big the screw up anyone made, he would stop, step back, look at the situation for a minute in silence, and then say, "okay, this is what we need to do to solve this...." ---he never wasted his time by freaking out & getting emotional---he always kept progress going. I'm still learning from him every time I "join his crew" when work slows down for me.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

If I gotta chase the help, I'd just as soon chase new help every day.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

"Kill 'em with kindness"

It's pretty effective and has nothing to do with having a spine


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't hire friends, hire strangers & make new friends.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> When I first got into construction professionally, I worked for (& on occasion, still do) for one of the best builders out here. It wasn't so much the advice he gave but how he handled himself. *I NEVER saw him lose control of himself or his emotions*--he is likely the most level headed person I've ever known. No matter how big the screw up anyone made, he would stop, step back, look at the situation for a minute in silence, and then say, "okay, this is what we need to do to solve this...." ---*he never wasted his time by freaking out & getting emotional---he always kept progress going.* I'm still learning from him every time I "join his crew" when work slows down for me.



And I guarantee that his Business is ABSOLUTELY the Tops!

The wealthiest Man I know, (Multi-Billionaire) conducts himself in exactly that manner. Business is NEVER emotional. EVER!

He also wears jeans and drives an early 1990's pick-up. He LITERALLY buys up blocks of land and warehouses in Greenpoint, New York! One would NEVER know it unless they knew it!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Never had a boss, but life taught me one valuable lesson "Never jump higher then your OO, or you will end up on your A$$...


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

MALCO.New.York said:


> And I guarantee that his Business is ABSOLUTELY the Tops!
> 
> The wealthiest Man I know, (Multi-Billionaire) conducts himself in exactly that manner. Business is NEVER emotional. EVER!
> 
> He also wears jeans and drives an early 1990's pick-up. He LITERALLY buys up blocks of land and warehouses in Greenpoint, New York! One would NEVER know it unless they knew it!


Check out his website. He built this place after I left working for him (I didn't get along with his "foreman" & quit---who eventually was "let go" --and the reason for me wanting to return to work for him)

41 Degrees North Construction


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Seriously. The tape was just wayyyyyy off! I didn't even bother to return it. I can't remember now it if was too short or too long. Compared it to about 6 others on the site. It was defective. And no, never had the same problem before or after.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

My boss told me when I started that the first thing I should do is build up 

a cushion in the business bank account. The first few years I didn't listen, 

money kept coming in and I kept spending. Problem is when the work 

slows down there was nothing left. 

It turns out the old boss was right:thumbsup:.

Make sure you have enough to cover expenses for 3-6 months. 

Having money in the bank will give you confidence that you don't need 

every job and will keep you from under bidding. :thumbup:


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I fellow I know started his own company after something his boss told him......





" Your job has been eliminated!" 

Does that count?:w00t::jester:

Chad


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

"Everyone wants to get their fingers in the bowl, and no one wants to wash their hands first"

I'm still working on figuring that one out, but the more I deal with people the clearer it becomes.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Well...*

I have quite a few.. but this one stands out the most..in my case...



"Try not to over complicate things if you don't have to.... life is to short for that"...

B.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I have quite a few.. but this one stands out the most..in my case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my biggest problem personally, but I'm slowly getting better. I tend to way over think things and complicate simple issues.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> That's my biggest problem personally, but I'm slowly getting better. I tend to way over think things and complicate simple issues.


I do the opposite, I under think things. Over thinking is probably better in the long run, at least you go in over prepared.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

Do something today to help tomorrow go a little smoother


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My first foreman was great at showing me how to do something. I retain it much better if I see it, rather than if I hear it.

Anyway, without fail, he'd show me how it's done, then say, *"Shove that up your azz for future reference."*

Now my azz is chock full of tips, tricks and knowledge.:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

loneframer said:


> My first foreman was great at showing me how to do something. I retain it much better if I see it, rather than if I hear it.
> 
> Anyway, without fail, he'd show me how it's done, then say, *"Shove that up your azz for future reference."*
> 
> Now my azz is chock full of tips, tricks and knowledge.:laughing:


:laughing: The bathroom must be a very painful place for you to visit! :laughing:


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

I had a stranger once tell me. There is something wrong with people today. No one wants to have a real talent. Not many people want to be good at something, they just want a hand out. They want to be pimps players and ballers. 

He then said If your that guy, you won't be around me long. 

Today he is one of my best friends.


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

I was at a customers house putting the final touches on a deck. The 80 year old neighbor walks over and is complimenting me on the deck. The woman comes out and is complaining about the height of the rails, ( to code) and how she did not want to see them through her window, the time it took to get the permit approved, how expensive the deck was, and maybe a couple of other things. She goes in the house to get me the final payment and the neighbor looks at me and says " there as some people that GOD simply, did not give enough problems to!" LMAO. The truest thing I ever heard!


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

loneframer said:


> My first foreman was great at showing me how to do something. I retain it much better if I see it, rather than if I hear it.
> 
> Anyway, without fail, he'd show me how it's done, then say, *"Shove that up your azz for future reference."*
> 
> Now my azz is chock full of tips, tricks and knowledge.:laughing:


You Jersey guys have such a way with words.:laughing:


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Old Tommy Michaels, my bulkheading Boss ( RIP ) told me once..

Oh good job you say? Well if your work speaks for itself, then why are you explaining **** to me?!?!? Now Go fix it before I go down there an see it for myself, that's when we'll see what speaks for what..
*
*

*
*


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Had a boss tell me once " If I have to do it then what do I need you for? He was right. Now I tell my guyss the same thing. Another is "dont' come to me with excuses why something couldn't be done. Come to me with the solution and tell me how you did it anyway."


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

"You'll be worn out by 50" Crap, he was right. :laughing:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Having a great boss, is quite possibly the single greatest thing that could ever happen for your career...and life in general.

I've been blessed with 2 great bosses in my life.

In both cases, I took a big pay-cut to work for them. My incentive was that the position (PM), let me work so closely with them that I could get into their head, see what they see, see their thought process and learn to think like them. They were both multi millionaires, and both made their money in construction...having started with nothing. One had 35 years, the other had 50 years experience. Put a price on that! What makes successful people successful...is that they don't think like everybody else.

You could take either of those guys, strip them of everything they have, leave them for a year...and when you come back they'll be right back to where they were before they lost everything.

Now take your layman...give him $1 million, come back in a year...

What a great boss can give you...is a ticket, the recipe for success. You work for idiots...all you'll get is a pay cheque.

All that being said, my first boss taught me:

-You build a legacy on quality. You could do 1000 mediocre kitchens, build 1000 mediocre homes... You'll always be a dime a dozen. You build 1 spectacular kitchen, build 1 spectacular home...you're an irreplacable artist.

-More than anything...clients want to be taken care of. (He charged $250/hr for anything he did for the client...but he gave them the spa treatment). Those clients could have gone anywhere else, paid $40/hr to get mediocre service. The point is relevant.

2nd one taught me:

-Work hard. He was 70 years old, a multi millionaire...he would pull up to the job site with his box truck and load up scrap metal and drive to the plant to sell it. First one on the job site, last one to go home and he moved faster than guys half his age. He absolutely hated lazy/half-azz people. If you're going to do something, push yourself.

-Think. Everybody makes mistakes, but most people make mistakes not because they didn't know...but because they knew better but took the easier way, or they got lazy. Before making any decisions, stop. Think, ask yourself questions, then move ahead. (This guy was 70, but he was the SHARPEST man I've ever met in my life).

-Be an azzhole, but be fair. Almost every single day he showed up to the job site he took some skin off of some people. He would lay into them if they fugged up, and he was always right. If somebody made a mistake, he would push them to the point of crying. Most people don't respect that, or they brush it off...but when he laid into me, he was always right. I fugged up, I didn't think, I made a stupid mistake and that was his tough love way pushing me to think next time so we don't make the same mistake. Most people make mistakes and think "It happens to everybody"...but this guy didn't accept anything less than perfection. Most people can't handle that and excuse mistakes. Most people are also still worrying about their mortgage payments while this guy owned over 50 properties.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Heritage said:


> -Be an azzhole, but be fair. Almost every single day he showed up to the job site he took some skin off of some people. He would lay into them if they fugged up, and he was always right. If somebody made a mistake, he would push them to the point of crying.


I had a boss like that. He was like the guy from "hells kitchen".. He would bash and bash and bash and scream and yell.. There comes a point where enough is enough and there is ways of getting ones point accross, but pulling a grown mans pants down and spanking him in-front of other people, homeowners, people walking by, co-workers ext. There is no room for that.. I tolerate when I make mistakes and need a good licking, or to be laid into, but this old boss of mine did it one time to many in ways that were unheard of, and had it coming. I was younger then with more vinegar in my blood and leveled this man standing six ways till Sunday.. I feared him:notworthy, not in a masculine way or anything of that nature, but because I never knew what I was gonna get with his mouth and such.. My hands would shake and I would almost get panic, an so would many others around him too.. I know the boss you speak of, but the one I had was a straight up bully to anyone who could.. I often wondered what he thought happened when he woke up on that back deck flat on his back that Tuesday morning..:confused1:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Crawl-Dog said:


> but pulling a grown mans pants down and spanking him in-front of other people, homeowners, people walking by, co-workers ext.


:laughing: :lol: :laughing:


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

My Second Boss: "Don't get your meat at the same place you get your bread and butter."


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

One rather big roof I worked on I was able to get done in a day and a half less then planned.

I said to the boss what do I have to do to get some appreciation and a bonus around here. He said I show you how much I appreciate you by giving you a check each week that always clears. You're bonus is that you're still employed for the next job.

I use this now. I can't believe how many times a month I get asked about bonuses. One guy asked to the point it felt like it was daily.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> One rather big roof I worked on I was able to get done in a day and a half less then planned.
> 
> I said to the boss what do I have to do to get some appreciation and a bonus around here. He said I show you how much I appreciate you by giving you a check each week that always clears. You're bonus is that you're still employed for the next job.
> 
> I use this now. I can't believe how many times a month I get asked about bonuses. One guy asked to the point it felt like it was daily.


I know just how ya feel.. I too use to ask the old boss the same.. I'm grateful to have a job and work " no joke on the clear check comment, I'm grateful for that too". My boss now gives incentives, we get frozen meats and such, we love it.. Meats of all cuts as incentives..:clap:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Deckem said:


> I was at a customers house putting the final touches on a deck. The 80 year old neighbor walks over and is complimenting me on the deck. The woman comes out and is complaining about the height of the rails, ( to code) and how she did not want to see them through her window, the time it took to get the permit approved, how expensive the deck was, and maybe a couple of other things. She goes in the house to get me the final payment and the neighbor looks at me and says " there as some people that GOD simply, did not give enough problems to!" LMAO. The truest thing I ever heard!


I have learned that there are some people who are not happy unless they are miserable.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

When I was very young (probably 8-10 years old), my day would let me help him. When he needed to cut a board, he'd run the tape and then tell me to, "Mark it right there." I'd do my best mark it perfectly. As I was doing it, he would say, "I asked you to mark it, not wear it into with a pencil."

A boss once told me, "When life deals you lemons, make lemonade." What he didn't tell me was that you didn't have to drink all of the lemonade. You can overdose on anything.

Another boss told me something that has served me very well. "Why put off until tomorrow something you can avoid altogether."

Albert Einstein said, "The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits."


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

txgencon said:


> Another boss told me something that has served me very well. "Why put off until tomorrow something you can avoid altogether."


 and that is the soul truth..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

My Pappy was a carpenter/builder. He worked for a builder 5 days a week and built his own houses on nights and weekends. He always said "if you can't do business on a handshake then you can't do the business"
Those times are long gone and so is he but everytime I close a deal I always reach for a hand... he'd roll over in his grave if he saw the state mandated contract that I have to use.smh


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

Albert Einstein said, "The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits."[/quote]

One of my favorite sayings, *" Never argue with idios, they bring you down to their level, then beat you with experience!"*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deckem said:


> Albert Einstein said, "The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits."





A paraprosdokian (from Greek "????-", meaning "beyond" and "?????????",
meaning "expectation") is a figure of speech in which the latter part of a 
sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected in a way that causes the 
reader or listener to reframe or reinterpret the first part. It is frequently 
used for humorous or dramatic effect, sometimes producing an anticlimax. 
For this reason, it is extremely popular among comedians and satirists.

Some paraprosdokians not only change the meaning of an early phrase, 
but they also play on the double meaning of a particular word, creating 
asyllepsis.





~ I asked God for a bike, but I know God doesn't work that way, so I stole
a bike and asked for forgiveness.

~ Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat
you with experience.


~ Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a
garage makes you a car.


~ The last thing I want to do is hurt you, but it's still on the list.

~ Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright
until you hear them speak.


~ If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong. (I have to remember this one)

~ We never really grow up, we only learn how to act in public.

~ War does not determine who is right - only who is left.

~ Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a
fruit salad.


~ The early bird might get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.

~ Evening news is where they begin with 'Good evening', and then proceed
to tell you why it isn't.


~ To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; To steal from many is
research.


~ A bus station is where a bus stops. A train station is where a train
stops.
On my desk, I have a work station.


~ How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes a
whole box to start a campfire?


~ Some people are like Slinkies ... not really good for anything, but you
can't help smiling when you see one tumble down the stairs.


~ Dolphins are so smart that within a few weeks of captivity, they can
train people to stand on the very edge of the pool and throw them fish.


~ I thought I wanted a career, turns out I just wanted pay checks.

~ A bank is a place that will lend you money, if you can prove that you
don't need it.


~ Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says "If an
emergency, notify:" I put "DOCTOR".


~ I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.

~ I saw a woman wearing a sweat shirt with "Guess" on it...so I said
"Implants?"


~ Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars,
but check when you say the paint is wet?


~ Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street
with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.


~ Why do Americans choose from just two people to run for president and 50
for Miss America?


~ Behind every successful man is his woman; behind the fall of a
successful man is usually another woman.


~ A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.

~ You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to
skydive more than once.


~ The voices in my head may not be real, but they have some good ideas!

~ Always borrow money from a pessimist. He won't expect it back.

~ A diplomat is someone who can tell you to go to hell in such a way that
you will look forward to the trip.


~ Hospitality: making your guests feel like they're at home, even if you
wish they were.


~ Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.

~ I discovered I scream the same way whether I'm about to be devoured by a
great white shark or if a piece of seaweed touches my foot.


~ Some cause happiness wherever they go. Others whenever they go.

~ There's a fine line between cuddling and holding someone down so they
can't get away.


~ I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not sure.

~ I always take life with a grain of salt, plus a slice of lemon, and a
shot of tequila.


~ When tempted to fight fire with fire, remember that the Fire Department
usually uses water.


~ You're never too old to learn something stupid.

~ To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit
the target.


~ Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.

~ Some people hear voices. Some see invisible people. Others have no
imagination whatsoever.

~ Yesterday I had a fault, I was conceited. Today I'm perfect.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Another paraprosdokian:

I used to think the average homeowner was stupid, then I realized how much I was overestimating them.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

MALCO, That was great had me laughing out loud the one about speed of light had everybody in the house wondering what is up

My line is I've worked for a lot of contractors over the years and I have learned allot 
90% of it is WHAT NOT TO DO!!

Sarcasm takes talent some guys on here should work on it.


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

Before my construction days, I worked at a small local airport fueling airplanes. One day a regular customer (Tony) request to have his plane (a Kingair turbo prop) fueled and a pot of coffee over brought for the flight to Las Vegas. I got the call and did as he requested. The Tony handed me a $100.00 bill as a tip (this was back in 1984) I gave it back to him and said it was to much, I was just doing my job. Tony, put his arm over my shoulder and walked me away from his plane and said " My money isn't good enough for you. You think your too good to accept my hard earned money, you little jerk-o**, Let me give you some advise. Any time some one gives you a tip, you put that money in your pocket. You look them square in the eyes and say Thank You! You have no idea what I can affordor what I might view as an insult. So.I said OK and put my hand out, to which he said what you think i'm going to tip you. You will never get another tip from me, because, I like you and you will never forget this lesson.
Three days later he retunred from Vegas, (My brother worked there with me) MY brother and I greeted him and unloaded his bags into his car and 
he stopped my brother and laid 5- $100.00 bills in his hand as he looked me in the eyes and said to my brother, " If you give that little pric* one penny of this, you will never get another dime from me. He walked over to me and said " thanks for unloading my bags" and got in his car.
I worked there for about another year and dealt with Tony all the time, he was always extra nice to me but never gave me a penny. HE WAS RIGHT!


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

I have used this saying many times over the years, people get a kick out of this, as the OP posted this above..

~ Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright
until you hear them speak.

My all time favorite quote is:

*“Never be afraid to try something new. Remember, amateurs built the ark. Professionals built the Titanic.”*




I post quotes daily on my FB, if anyone here wants an invite, PM..


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

first boss said " dont mix business with personal, you'll only get burned" the odd time a friend does ask for work i simply tell them if its a small 5 thing thats under an hour and i dont have to do any running ok. anything bigger your on my clock and paying for it. some friends are cool with that others feel like im being cold

the old man whos a retired university football coach taught me "to be successfuly you have to push yourself harder and further than anyone else, you have to be constantly going for the next level. there will always someone faster, smarter than you on your coat tails so you have to find everyedge to stay ahead of them. be it work, sports anything" the old man would have played for either the new york giants or the montreal allouettes however was chop blocked in his senior year which ended his playing days. he went on to coach university for 28 years where his teams went to 4 national championship games, then 3 years after he retired the school won back to back with players he recruited. roughly 15 players he coached went on to play proffessional. he has been honored by the schools sports hall of fame as well as nova scotia football hall of fame


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Crawl-Dog said:


> I had a boss like that. He was like the guy from "hells kitchen".. He would bash and bash and bash and scream and yell.. There comes a point where enough is enough and there is ways of getting ones point accross, but pulling a grown mans pants down and spanking him in-front of other people, homeowners, people walking by, co-workers ext. There is no room for that.. I tolerate when I make mistakes and need a good licking, or to be laid into, but this old boss of mine did it one time to many in ways that were unheard of, and had it coming. I was younger then with more vinegar in my blood and leveled this man standing six ways till Sunday.. I feared him:notworthy, not in a masculine way or anything of that nature, but because I never knew what I was gonna get with his mouth and such.. My hands would shake and I would almost get panic, an so would many others around him too.. I know the boss you speak of, but the one I had was a straight up bully to anyone who could.. I often wondered what he thought happened when he woke up on that back deck flat on his back that Tuesday morning..:confused1:


I used to have an employee that was really motivated, and when he'd come up short on rent or something, I'd slide him a few extra bucks. I was running short on work, so I went on a few jobs with him. He's got a serious attitude problem along those lines - and before I went to the first day I told him I wasn't going to be his whipping boy. He agree'd and told me I was the most level headed boss he had ever worked for.

Well, it turns out, that I'd rather go broke than work with him. He did the same kind of baloney - although he didn't do it in front of a customer to keep up his facade. Well, he's a total jerk, and the money is funny ...

He taught me to 1. never put up with 1 iota of baloney from an employee no matter how good they are, or they will walk all over you. 2. Things don't come back around with people. 3. Never work for someone like that, your time is better spent working on your own thing. You can go broke sitting at home just as easily as you can working for a jerk.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

A man is only is good as his word.
If the sun beats you to work, you need to start earlier.
How many nails you going to put in that board

If you can't sweep a slab right, how can I give you something more important?
I may have to build a fence around you.
Whataburgers hiring. 
A man who would sit down to work would lay down to sh##. 
You can be the best hand in the world and if you don't show up, you aint worth a fu##. 
That minimum wage law must not know about you

My next boss,

I want whatever we touch to look like a diamond in a goats ass. 
You can be friends with your hands, but not their buddys. 

Those are more one liners than advice but they were pretty good advice. I've learned from the example of a few good boss's to start early, work hard, be honest, do the best work that you can, because it is what you leave to represent you. Don't spend what you don't have, and that your only as good as your employees. to show respect for craftsmanship and the craftsman who did the work. Always be learning or you'll end up back in a ditch. JAW


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

*from one of my favorite bosses*

.....in reference to his wife: "if women made sense, they'd all be men, and we'd all be homosexuals!"

another good one liner: "He wears the pants, but she tells him which ones"


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> "He wears the pants, but she tells him which ones"


 
"She might be the Boss.......But I"m the Boss'es helper." :notworthy


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a boss that I tried to learn as much from as possible. 
One thing in particualar was he had a way of mixing in some complements with a ass chewing particualary at the end so you walked out dissapointed in yourself for letting him down becuse he new you were capable of much better work/performance. 

As far as one liners
Sometimes its better to stay silent and look the fool than speak up and remove all doubt. 

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

rhythm... That is what my bosses taught me. One of my first bosses was like a slave driver although he imagined himself more like a foot ball coach. We literally ran every were while he yelled faster. All the tools had the safety compromised. In the eight months I worked on that crew I shot myself in the finger with a framing gun, cut my hand with a circular saw and broke my big toe by dropping a truss on it at the end of a 12 hour day in which four of us framed the whole house in the rain and mud. As much as I loved carpentry I felt I had to find a job doing some thing else ( since the broken toe slowed down my running). I couldn’t stay away for long and my next boss was the exact opposite. He would say “hey slow down, don’t blow you wad”. If I was cutting a board on the ground he would say “why don’t you put that on the saw horses” We always worked from 7-4, he would say we work to live not live to work. When a customer asked him why we didn’t build his house in a week like the crew he could see from his office window, my boss wasn’t phased, he calmly and confidently said, “ You are the one that is gotta live here.” The HO got it. I got it too. My first boss lived in a trailer and had genuine contempt for the people he was building for. My second boss was building his own house every time. My first boss lived in some unattainable future, my second boss was enjoying the present. 
Another boss taught me something I still struggle with. He always said, “It is not about the job, it is about the people.” I would rather just keep my head down and do the job to the best of my ability and let that speak for itself, but he taught me to be more open and communicative with the HO. That and a steady rhythm are the two best things I have learned from old bosses.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

When the Body was First Made,
All Its Parts Wanted to be Boss... 
________________________________________
THE BRAIN SAID : Since I control everything and do all the work I should be boss. 

THE FEET SAID: Since I carry man where he wants to go and get him to do what the Brain wants, I should be boss. 

THE HANDS SAID: Since I must do all the work and earn all the money to keep all the rest of you going, I should be boss. 

THE EYES SAID: Since I must look out for all of you and tell you where danger lurks, I should be boss. 

And so it went with the Heart, the Ears, and the Lungs. 

Finally the A**hole spoke up and demanded that he be boss. All the other parts laughed and laughed at the idea of an a**hole being boss. 

The A**hole was so angered that he blocked himself off and refused to function. Soon the Brain was feverish, the Eyes crossed and ached, the Feet were too weak to walk, the Hands hung limply at his side, the Heart and Lungs struggled to keep going. 

All pleaded with the Brain to relent and let the A**hole be boss, and so it happened. All parts did the work and the A**hole just bossed everyone and passed out a lot of sh*t. 

MORAL: You don't have to be a brain to be boss, just an A**hole.


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

My first construction job as a teenager was working for an old school Italian in the concrete business.

I remember many things from , him, but some that stick out

1) My first summer on the job, I commented out loud that he had forgotten the filler strips in the forms and the back wall was too short. He promptly punched me in the stomache and threw me against the truck. He then looked at me and calmly said - "Always criticize and correct in private, and priase in public. Unless the concrete truck as at the curb, if something is wrong, you pull me aside and tell me privately". He then declared that he noticed the fillers were missing and that it was a good thing *he* noticed.

2) This is concrete we deal with, you can't just tear it down and build it again like you can wood - get it right the first time

3) Your work is a collection of systems, keep them all efficient and the job will flow. All of our form set-ups and strips followed the same system and we were never disorganized

4) Do exactly what you say you will do, when you say you will do it, and all will be fine

5) You can carry a form and ask your question at the same time - get to work

6) Labor is your single biggest operating expense - keep it under control


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> tinner do you measure with the tape by the metal holder? there can be alot of slop try holding it on the one'' mark just remeber to always add the '' back and you will have it made in the shade,
> 
> if you are measuring trim instead of bending the tape mark 10'' from one end and meet it from the other and add the numbers together, it will be perfect everytime. it doesn't havetobe 10 just make sure it's an easy number to add, you will have your fraction perfect that way imo


I do this with almost every inside measurement I take


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Deckem said:


> Albert Einstein said, "The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits."


One of my favorite sayings, *" Never argue with idios, they bring you down to their level, then beat you with experience!"*[/quote]

thats a great line and its so incredibly true, they just no how to out dumb you and when you go to their level and then walk away you've lost more then just walking away outright. good stuff.


----------



## SmithsResurfaci (Jan 27, 2011)

The first thing my boss ever taught me as he pulled me from a roof and made me step back five feet or so was simple."Would you pay for that? Or better yet do you want your roof looking like that and pay for it?" I was green and still learning but that has stayed with me for 20+ years now.If it doesnt look good to me or I wouldnt have it in my own house then why would I do that type of work for someone else and not myself.

Reminds me of an old house framer that was days from retiring.(My boss told me this when he was pointing out my work)The builder was building his last house for his boss and had been building for over 40 years.All his houses was built exceptionally well down to the last detail.This last house he took several short cuts and didnt level or straightline anything.Just pretty much through the house together to hurry and get it done.So when the house was finished the boss brought him a set of keys.When the builder asked what those were for the boss simply replied,"You had worked for me faithfully for over 40 years and never missed a day that mattered and even come in sick to help when I needed it most.I had your dedication for my business for all those years and this is my thank you.Your last house you built was your retirement gift from me and the business.Thanks old friend."

So now it comes to mind,would he had built the house better if he had known it was his to recieve or would he still had done the tired ,wornout job?
Treat every job as if it is yours and the rewards will be more then anything you could imagine when you look back.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Always criticize in private and praise in public.

Do it right the first time or don't do it at all.

Are the two that come to mind first. Taught by dad. Found to be true over and over.


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> One of my favorite sayings, *" Never argue with idios, they bring you down to their level, then beat you with experience!"*


thats a great line and its so incredibly true, they just no how to out dumb you and when you go to their level and then walk away you've lost more then just walking away outright. good stuff.[/quote]


I have actually said this to a couple of people " I feel dumber for just having to speak with you, I could actually feel my braincells killing themselves trying to get to a level that only one braincell can understand,
nowhere, in any of your incoherent rambelings did you say anything that remotely resembles a rational thought".... bye Mom, tell dad hello.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Deckem said:


> thats a great line and its so incredibly true, they just no how to out dumb you and when you go to their level and then walk away you've lost more then just walking away outright. good stuff.


 
I have actually said this to a couple of people " I feel dumber for just having to speak with you, I could actually feel my braincells killing themselves trying to get to a level that only one braincell can understand,
nowhere, in any of your incoherent rambelings did you say anything that remotely resembles a rational thought".... bye Mom, tell dad hello.[/quote]

lol...for me it usually goes, ".....yes dear...i'll pick up some milk on my way home from the site


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I remembered a few more bits.

No one is irreplaceable including yourself.

If someone threatens to quit start looking for their replacement. They probably have allready quit internaly.

When someone gives their two weeks notice becuase they are unhappy with the company cut them loose now-they wont give a crap ablut work quality, ethic or customer relations and may even take a few things home with them. If they give 2 weeks notice becuase they want to be fair to you before they leave then keep them on, be flexiable with thier schedule if need be and consider a parting gift. 

Always tell the absolute truth when a former employee uses you as a reference. I have been used a reference quite a bit, most of the time I recomend hireing the guy but some of them I have to qualify with a statement like "He is a great worker when he comes to work" I even had a guy use me as a reference after we fired him for stealing! Belive it or not they gave him the job but let him know that they would be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Richard C (Nov 3, 2009)

Couple of very little things I remember from my first boss in construction.
He would always tell me to pick something up on the way to the tool truck. Something we were not going to use, or trash or anything. Just don't go empty handed and waste a trip. Till this day I am always picking up something without even thinking. Trash, tools, extra material I try to never go empty handed if I can help it. I do it without thinking most of the time. 

Another thing he told me when I messed up something one day was "If your not f%%king up something then your not doing anything."


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

When I worked in retail the owner was a firm beliver that a customer should not have to walk past an employee's vehicle to spend money. 

In my opinion its even worse is when they have to walk past empty parking spaces marked "manager or supervisor" I vowed that if I ever end up with a buisness that has a parking lot I am going to put up a management parking only sign as far away from the building as possible just to let customers know they come first.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Richard C said:


> Couple of very little things I remember from my first boss in construction.
> He would always tell me to pick something up on the way to the tool truck. Something we were not going to use, or trash or anything. Just don't go empty handed and waste a trip. Till this day I am always picking up something without even thinking. Trash, tools, extra material I try to never go empty handed if I can help it. I do it without thinking most of the time.
> 
> Another thing he told me when I messed up something one day was "If your not f%%king up something then your not doing anything."


One builder that we worked with for years always called it "The Rule of the Waitress": never go anywhere empty handed.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

maninthesea said:


> I vowed that if I ever end up with a buisness that has a parking lot I am going to put up a management parking only sign as far away from the building as possible just to let customers know they come first.


Years ago, my wife worked at IBM. I was always impressed with the fact that there were NO reserved spaces in their parking lots at all. Even the company president took his chances along with everyone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Dad had a small construction business when I was growing up. I started out with the trivial stuff, cleanup, etc.... His line that was repeated often and sticks with me to this day is "Show up on time and do what you're told, if you do these two simple things you will be a sucess".... Dad was right. In my late teens I had figured out that construction wasnt for me and moved on try some other things.... No matter what I did if I followed his instructions I succeded. Thanks Dad, I miss you.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

The old widow lady who lives three doors down told me that if you move into a neighborhood and find out one of your neighbors is an old widow lady that you should probably move again. She told me this just after I had finished driving some pipe in the ground and used a couple of strap hoists to pick up four sections of her 8' wooden fence which had several rotten posts break off which let the fence fall over and block the alley. In 19 degree weather, no less. About 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

Old people are funny. Whwn I was 14 years old, I was working at an old folks home. We had to tear out the old vinly tile and replace ti with some new commercial grade stuff. The guy running the install (Cliff) was working outside this door and the old lady opened the door and asked him for the time. Cliff replyed " I don't know, I don't have a watch" and she shut the door. 5 minutes later,the lady opens the door and asked him for the time again. Cliff This went on for about a 1/2 hour.
The lady again, opens the door, stands there for a second, looks at Cliff and say's ..."you do really good work" 
Cliff says ....."thanks", 
Lady say's... " I take it you have been doing this for a long time" 
Cliff say's.... "about 15 years" 
Lady say's... "do You make good money"
Cliff say's....."Yes, I do"
Lady say's... "Then you would think, you could go out and buy a fu**** watch, ya cheep bastard!" and slammed the door in his face.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

*heres one*

heres one for ya's


for that moronic employee

*Are you always this stupid, or are you making a special effort today?*


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

" Maybe I should get rid of you *three* and *get* two good ones. " :laughing:

Many years ago. I was mostly at fault. Anyway, I think there was some advice in there somewhere. I listened mostly.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

had a senior carpenter say to me many years back "don't sweat the small stuff, and it's all small stuff"

It took me a while to get the philosophy of that, but it's helped a lot over the years.

There's always some *(&^ on a job that's yelling and screaming, just listen and let it roll off your back. One of these yellers gave up when he couldn't get me to re-act, and eventually we became friends.

He still yelled, but not at me


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol, Going to put what my old boss at my previous company told me. Made me start my own.

I was installing troffer lights in a commercial bay New construction New Panel.


"What do you mean you spent a day running emt" Is that code? What exactly is emt anyways why the *&*% would you spend a day running that. Next time you dont know what you are doing ask me Ill have someone else do it"


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive said it before on this forum, but my old boss would always say, "no on has time to do it right, but they have time to do it again."



which was weird, because he turned out to be kind of a hacker. but it is good advice


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

Everybody wants something done

Good - Cheap and Quick

but you can only have two.

if it's cheap and quick, it won't be good
if it's good and quick, it won't be cheap


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

if ya don't like my prices have your wife stop by so we can dickher.


----------

